# Did we get an honest salesperson, or was he telling untruths?



## rickandcindy23 (Jan 28, 2008)

This salesperson at Marriott Horizons had very new information for us that we were amazed to hear:

He said we could lockoff a unit every year and get the 110,000 Marriott points as well, every year.  This is different from anything I have ever heard before.

He also said you can take a studio or lockoff, then exchange into a two bedroom that only has two bedrooms, like St. Kitts, then you can use that unit to exchange into something harder to get, like a two bedroom on Maui.  

So he is saying we can use a week we got in exchange through II, then we can use the exchanged week to get ANOTHER exchange.  

Are these things true? I caught him in a few little lies, but these two things he said just didn't sound right.

This is supposedly the top salesperson in Marriott.  So I AM SURE you guys know him.


----------



## Dave M (Jan 28, 2008)

I assume he was telling the truth about the points. That would be in your contract, or don't sign.

Once you exchange with II for that St. Kitts week, you can either (1) use it or (2) cancel it and request another exchange. But there is no advantage such as he suggested.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jan 28, 2008)

Dave M., this guy makes me mad!  He told us that he owns at Horizons in Orlando and uses his week to trade into St. Kitts, because all they have at St. Kitts are 2 bedroom units.  So he trades that one bedroom or studio, then he trades the St. Kitts for something else.  That way, he is not using a studio to trade anymore and has the trade power to get better stuff than just his one bedroom or studio could pull.  He demonstrated his "ability" to do that by logging into his own account.  

What a liar, supposedly the top salesperson at Marriott.  

Then he asked why we took the tour if we weren't going to buy.  I am going to write to the head office about this because he lied to me several times.

As far as the points are concerned, at first he was telling the truth about them; he said if you give up your usage for the year, you get the points instead.  Then when it looked like we weren't going to buy, the story changed completely to getting both points and weeks every year.  I know it's not true because he said the truth earlier in the session.   

The worst thing any salesperson could ask, he asked: *"Why did you come here today if you weren't interested?" * Could it be that I finally said yes to the THIRD phone call since we arrived here on Friday night?  Could it be that the gal on the phone said it didn't matter that we attended last year, when I was using that as an excuse to skip it this time?  

Until timeshare has a better way of selling, I guess the enticements of $175 will always look pretty good to us.   But I have to admit, it is experiences such as these that remind a person how miserable these presentations can be.  

GEESH!


----------



## jasfan (Jan 28, 2008)

No truth to what he said.  You have to give up your entire unit to get points, and you normally can only do this every other year.  Additionally, you will not trade a studio at Horizon's for a 2BR at St. Kitts unless it is within the 59 day flexchange window, or off-season with unheard of luck.  A studio has more limitations on trade power, so the St. Kitts 2BR wouldn't even show, unless within the flexchange window.  At least you didn't sign, and now have to undo that!!!


----------



## gmarine (Jan 28, 2008)

I would call the sales office and speak to a supervisor about this salesperson. He is obviously lying to many people and most wont be smart enough to verify the info they are given.


----------



## Robert D (Jan 28, 2008)

You're assuming that Marriott actually cares that this guy is lying to potential buyers.  From what I've seen, they (as would most other developers) could care less as long as this guy is closing on a lot of sales.  I just assume that everything they tell me is a lie unless proven otherwise.  Good thing is you get the last laugh when you get your $175 and walk out.


----------



## Dave M (Jan 28, 2008)

I misread your OP, Cindy. He wasn't telling the truth about points either.

There is no way to get Marriot Rewards points for giving up the use of only a portion of a unit. To get points for the year, an owner must give up the use of the entire unit (master and lockoff). That requirement is 100% clear in all Marriott written materials on the topic.

However, there are numerous Marriott resorts where an owner can get points every year. And Marriott often changes the every-other-year requirement to an every-year option for existing resorts.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 28, 2008)

jasfan said:


> No truth to what he said.  You have to give up your entire unit to get points, and you normally can only do this every other year.



Actually this has been changing. They are moving to a lot of every year option to exchange for MRP to help entice buyers to buy and sell more units. From reading on here, this appears to be happening at more resorts and I don't doubt Horizons Orlando isn't one of them.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 28, 2008)

rickandcindy23 said:


> The worst thing any salesperson could ask, he asked: *"Why did you come here today if you weren't interested?" *



This is something that they try to use. You you were provided an incencentive with no obligation to buy. You receive calls the day after you show up to take a tour and trying to get out of not going to the presentation is almost more preasure than the sale. I am sure the person signing people up receives a commission or bonus based on their numbers too.
You wouldn't have gone had they obligated you to buy, since they offered you the incentive with no obligation, the sales persons question doesn't deserve an answer in my opinion.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jan 28, 2008)

I was relating this story to another TUGger via private emails today.  She owns at Cypress Harbour, where we are staying.  

She and I were wondering why a Marriott salesperson would ever feel they have to lie to make a sale?  It seems that the Marriott name and reputation wouldn't deserve to have lies attached.  

The points thing was very confusing, and it always is, whenever I hear about any points systems.  But he made it more confusing because he compounded it with lies.  He could always say I misunderstood, if I made a telephone call, but I asked him three times if we could have both points and half of the unit each year, not just half the points, either.  He kept saying, "Yes, you see, you just don't understand the system........."  I felt like saying that I understand more than he thinks.  Rick was amazed at the "exchanging of an exchange" sales ploy.  I had never seen that before.  He was demonstrating it as we sat there.  But he probably owns St. Kitts, not Horizons (he said he traded a Horizons studio for a St. Kitts two bedroom, then he was using that two bedroom for exchanging elsewhere.  So he probably lied about owning Horizons, too.  

I think it is very sad that he is a top salesman.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jan 28, 2008)

dioxide45 said:


> This is something that they try to use. You you were provided an incencentive with no obligation to buy. You receive calls the day after you show up to take a tour and trying to get out of not going to the presentation is almost more preasure than the sale. I am sure the person signing people up receives a commission or bonus based on their numbers too.
> You wouldn't have gone had they obligated you to buy, since they offered you the incentive with no obligation, the sales persons question doesn't deserve an answer in my opinion.




I was sure dumbfounded by the question.  We were asked that question before and Rick was immediately mad, but this time, he was trying to sort out the truths from the lies while we were sitting there, and he was left speechless.  

Chalk it up to another lying salesperson, though the product he sells is top-notch for sure.  His name is [deleted].  So if any of you get him, be sure to ask him about exchanging an exchange (which II does for NO EXTRA CHARGE).  :hysterical:


----------



## Jestjoan (Jan 28, 2008)

Take a tape recorder...........


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jan 29, 2008)

There were three of us, and all of us were sitting there when I asked him to clarify about the exchanging the exchange move.  He was very clear about it.  I told Rick I was sure he was lying, as soon as [he] stepped out of the room.  It was really not a good move on his part, to lie three times.

He didn't say so many things that I have read here about Marriott.  He left things out like deductible interest, free II account, and flexchange.


----------



## Big Matt (Jan 29, 2008)

That's because most salesmen don't really understand how timeshares really work.  I would bet that many have never used II.



rickandcindy23 said:


> He didn't say so many things that I have read here about Marriott.  He left things out like deductible interest, free II account, and flexchange.


----------



## camachinist (Jan 29, 2008)

Jestjoan said:


> Take a tape recorder...........



Most cell phones have an offline voice record feature/movie feature. MP3/MP4 via e-mail to MVCI while on site. Sit back and enjoy 

Pat


----------



## potchak (Jan 29, 2008)

That is a great idea! Wow, wish I had thought of a cell phone!


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jan 29, 2008)

*Ways To Tell.*




> Did we get an honest salesperson, or was he telling untruths?


That's easy.  Were the guy's lips moving? 





> Why did you come here today if you weren't interested?


Who said I'm not interested?  I'm plenty interested.  I'm just not buying.  As for why I'm here*,* _your_ marketing department invited me.  

Sheesh. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## englishowner (Jan 29, 2008)

Hi

when I was in Hilton Head last summer and pressurised by marketing staff to attend a presentation, the sales guy there was very curt with me once he realised I wasn't going to buy anything. I was there cos found it nigh on impossible to turn down requests to attend, also points were worth it. I like to see all new developments, but he never even showed me round Surfwatch! He was much more high pressure sell than I have ever come across before in Marriott and wanted me to sign there and then on a deal, told me if I walked away it would be gone, guess what, I walked away! Wonder if times are getting harder for the Sales folk, perhaps this is why pressure to sell is greater nowadays, with quite a few blatant lies flying around!

Lynne


----------



## CMF (Jan 29, 2008)

*Please send an e-mail to Marriott Corporate.*

Please report this sort of thing to Marriott. OK . . . . pretty please.

Charles


----------



## pisces311 (Jan 29, 2008)

*marriott vacation club is always changing*

Being new to the TUG but reading it on my sisters timeshare for over 2 years and i decided to write myself.

I  think you need to give this man a break. Marriott does offer weeks which are every other year and also every year. We own at Newport Coast, and also in Orlando and both are pretty much the same although Newport coast costs a lot more. They both do the same job. reading your comments.....
Why would a salesperson lie to get a sale... they would be fired on the spot and possibly lose their licenses due to mis-representation. Their presentations are always the same. 

We were offered 50,000 a year for keeping their financing terms ( EVERY YEAR ) and also given the opportunity to lock-off our unit EVERY YEAR and carry one over or possibly 2 to the following year
YOU SAY HE OFFERED YOU 100,000+ POINTS + A WEEK TO USE IN THEIR SYSTEM.... YES!!! IT EASY.
WE GET THIS EVERY YEAR USING OUR ORLANDO WEEK AS WE FINANCED WITH THEM AND RECIEVE HUGE BENEFITS.
EVERY STATE IS DIFFERENT. our new port coast villa we paid off and i realise i lost some pretty good incetives for doing so.

you use that Marriott Visa card ALL the good reps are promoting for Marriott and charge maintenance fees, monthly payment, and anything else that pertains to the ownership using Marriott to earn the extra points.
as far as that point goes, he did nothing wrong as far as i can see.

as far as they question remains with INTERVAL.... he probably has a connection with interval as do a lot of the top representatives for all of the big companies. we have had great luck with our sales rep and keep in close contact with her as she has personally helped us withour exchanges and some extra things.

Whoever you do purchase from, make sure he/she is the best in the site as they will take care of you. why? they rely on you ( the owner ) for repeat business down the year. 

As far as the points, trading, lock-off options etc... whatever they tell you, when you get the paperwork, it will be in black and white and you will initial everything. This was a reassuring for us as they watch their P's and Q's as their job is on the line and also they have to protect the reputation of the company as a whole.

One of the things about Marriott is their integrity of protecting their prices. They don't do fake drops like other sleazy timeshares or bring the managers over to close the deal and then the other manager. 

Marriott takes care of them very well, we have owned for over 5 years are are  very   happy with both places. I love the lock-off idea as we do exchange it from a "studio" to 3 bedroom villas in other places. 
sometimes you mishear what is actually being said on the presentation and maybe recording the presentation with that TAPE RECORDER as long as the resort let you do this for your next presentation that you decide to take to save a few dollars may be a better idea for you.

So, therefore in closing, if they tell you something and it's Marriott, Hilton, Hyatt, Disney, it's probably TRUE. 

How can you possibly keep up with all the changes from these tours you take when you go on vacation. if they tell you something,get it in writing and keep it for future records.
my advise is don't waste your time taking tours if you have no interest in buying anything.
last word.... Marriott is an excellent company to do business with, as is Disney which we are considering to purchase but don't know much about their set up. any suggestion would help.


----------



## camachinist (Jan 29, 2008)

I take tours to scout for "friendshare" 

Even if I might not be interested in buying, Marriott makes it worth my efforts to bring others to them who will. 

Welcome to TUG! 

BTW, we also own (developer) multiple NCV's...

Pat


----------



## JimIg23 (Jan 29, 2008)

Be careful about tape recording conversations.  Some states require 2 party consent, some don't.  Safest thing to do is probably advise the recorded parties that you are taping and get everyone's consent on tape...


----------



## Werner Weiss (Jan 29, 2008)

rickandcindy23 said:


> This salesperson at Marriott Horizons had very new information for us that we were amazed to hear:
> 
> He said we could lockoff a unit every year and get the 110,000 Marriott points as well, every year.  This is different from anything I have ever heard before.


The salesperson claimed you could, "lockoff a unit every year and get the 110,000 Marriott points *as well*, every year" — meaning that you could turn in your week for points *and* still get to stay in part of it (presumably in the efficiency side)?

Locking off is a usage option that provides additional flexibility for stays and exchanges. Turning a week in for points is an option *instead* of usage.

It's now fairly common for Marriott to offer a points option that you can choose to exercise every year. (In the past, you could usually only exercise the points option every other year.)  And if you own a lock-off, you are able to exercise the lock-off option every year (with a lock-off fee), if you wish. But you can't do both in the same year.



rickandcindy23 said:


> He also said you can take a studio or lockoff, then exchange into a two bedroom that only has two bedrooms, like St. Kitts, then you can use that unit to exchange into something harder to get, like a two bedroom on Maui.
> 
> So he is saying we can use a week we got in exchange through II, then we can use the exchanged week to get ANOTHER exchange.


Two comments here...

(1) Although there are sometimes cases of someone getting an unbelievably favorable trade, such as the salesperson is describing, such trades are rare and usually involve enormous luck during the flexchange period (last 60 days). Interval International (II) works on a system of like-for-like trades. But it's sometimes possible to "trade up" in size." For example, I can see the same 2BR NCV weeks with my 1BR Ko Olina week as with my 2BR NCV week. But I can't see *any* NCV weeks with my efficiency Ko Olina week. All villas at NCV are 2BR, and it takes a sufficiently strong 2BR or a very strong 1BR to get a trade. (Yes, I'm sure there's anecdotal evidence of some exceptions.) Most trades into 2BR weeks at St. Kitts will be achieved with other strong 2BR weeks — and even those will involve advance planning, flexibility, and luck. The salesperson is guilty of overstating the ease of using a efficiency to get a 2BR. 

(2) You can only exchange what you own. (With Marriott, an exception is the Florida Club. But, even there, you're exchanging a week that you booked through Marriott with your ownership.) So, as far as being able to take the week that you obtained through an II trade (such as a 2BR St. Kitts week) and then trade it for something even harder (such as a 2BR in Maui), that's not how II works. The salesperson is either ignorant or dishonest.


----------



## JimIg23 (Jan 29, 2008)

It is hard to believe anyone takes any salesperson word as gold.  I dont think most plan to out right lie, but maybe strech the truth.  One Marriott rep once told me that if I bought a gold Aruba, trading into a 2 bedroom DVC during summer would be very easy because there is always a lot of 2 bedroom DVC inventory in the summer.......


----------



## m61376 (Jan 29, 2008)

My limited experience has been what they leave out more then what they actually say. Yes, those wonderful studio for 2 BR exchanges do happen. But- they generally happen in Flexchange or off-season. Once in a blue moon someone justs gets lucky and can nab a prime 2 BR in advance with a studio. The problem is salesmanship; they make it sound like it is an everyday occurence. Lying- no, yet definitely misleading.

And carrying over one week to the next, so you can get 2 weeks back to back in Hawaii, for example. Again- it can happen. They just leave out the part that it is subject to luck by trading; they make it sound like you can just simply book the 2 weeks concurrently at your pick of weeks. 

They also make that exchanging for points option sound like a windfall- give up two weeks for points and easily book a trip worth $6-8000. On the other hand, there are some Tuggers who have repeatedly utilized this option to its fullest and feel they've obtained that value.

So, I don't feel like I've been lied to. I just feel like I'm talking to a child who doesn't want to get in trouble, so they only tell you what they think you want to hear....


----------



## Jimbo (Jan 29, 2008)

camachinist said:


> I take tours to scout for "friendshare"
> 
> Even if I might not be interested in buying, Marriott makes it worth my efforts to bring others to them who will.
> 
> ...



Pat,

The method to the madness is amazing.  My wife would have my head if I leaned over and said here is my friendshare card in case you buy...

Some are truly masters when it comes to getting points!  Bravo!  Bravo!!  Jim


----------



## camachinist (Jan 29, 2008)

JimIg23 said:


> Be careful about tape recording conversations.  Some states require 2 party consent, some don't.  Safest thing to do is probably advise the recorded parties that you are taping and get everyone's consent on tape...



Well, that would be boring LOL...

Exit gift, please...



			
				jimbo said:
			
		

> The method to the madness is amazing. My wife would have my head if I leaned over and said here is my friendshare card in case you buy...



My wife never knows. I market our NCV renters and my business colleagues. Two seperate renters have bought a total of 3 NCV intervals so far. Believe it or not, there have been one or two Tug'ers involved  

Pat


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jan 29, 2008)

Pisces311 (odd that your birthday may be the same as mine, perhaps, 3/11?), I have been exchanging with II for 27 years now and am pretty knowledgeable, owning 8 weeks with Interval at the current time.  

This guy told us THREE times, two additional times when I told him to clarify.  

He said he takes a studio or one bedroom, exchanges it for a two bedroom at St. Kitts (that was on his screen as his owned week, I believe), then he searches II himself and trades the St. Kitts for something else.  That is an outright lie, guys.  This guy did LIE, he absolutely did tell me a story that isn't true.  Pisces311, are you saying I must have misunderstood because he couldn't have lied because he is a Marriott salesperson?  

The lockout thing, I don't know what he was getting at with his claims because he wasn't talking about the 50,000 points for financing through them and the additional 20,000 for the Visa card at that time.  He was talking about the points for the week, but he was saying, keep the week.  Rick thinks he was trying to say to lock it out and use half of the lockout each year, but he kept saying we would get the points every year.  

I did believe the Disney salesperson, but I have never believed the others, from any of the other companies (though I haven't toured Hyatt).  

[The Marriott salesperson] told some small lies that don't matter to me at all.


----------



## Eric (Jan 30, 2008)

You admitted your husband didn't think he said the same thing as you did so one wonders what the other side of the story is, thats all. Its easy to trash someone when they cannot defend themselves. 





rickandcindy23 said:


> Pisces311 (odd that your birthday may be the same as mine, perhaps, 3/11?), I have been exchanging with II for 27 years now and am pretty knowledgeable, owning 8 weeks with Interval at the current time.
> 
> This guy told us THREE times, two additional times when I told him to clarify.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dave M (Jan 30, 2008)

*In my moderator role*....

Please do not post names of Marriott employees in this thread. Our consistent practice has been to try to respect Marriott's requests to avoid using specific names, no matter whether the reason for posting a name is for praise or criticism.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jan 30, 2008)

I didn't know that we couldn't post the names.  Sorry about that, Dave M. 

Rick and I are very clear between the two of us, even the three of us, as our son was sitting there too, and he did talk about the trading ability of a Marriott, some sort of privilege as a Marriott owner.  Very strange.  I am going to write a letter to the powers that be.  

I really have only been to 3 Marriott tours, and the first one at Branson, the guy decided not to hardsell us at all and literally let us go after a very short briefing.  He didn't even talk about points.  We have no idea why he spent so little time, as we had questions.  The second time was here in Orlando, but we didn't buy then because I couldn't see any point in owning Orlando and couldn't see past the Orlando thing.  I realize that our last salesperson could sell us on any resort, which didn't sink in before, but I am not going to buy anything without seeing it.  

Our son is very interested in Marriott, but he is completely confused because his understanding of Interval and the way it works is amazingly different from the way the guy described it.  Our son has used our account to make exchanges because he owns all of our timeshares along with us.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jan 30, 2008)

*Pseudonyms O.K. ?*




Dave M said:


> Please do not post names of Marriott employees


What about made-up fake names? 

E.g., . . .  

Alonso Fleuwz 

Miramanda Feketekuty 

Aloisius G. Smythe 

E.W. Rektor McGuire 

Flo Dye 

Perkins V. Nasbie​
. . . etc. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## KenK (Jan 30, 2008)

I am wondering (but not protecting anyone) if most people in the T/S sales world have an extra 'in' to all resorts...

I remember speaking to a rep at RCI telling me how much she enjoyed a resort in the II system only (she didn't own an II T/S).  I remember a Mar sales person on HHI telling me they were able to travel to many places (RCI/II hotel groups/ships/air) because they were in the 'travel industry'

There are a few specific sites open only to people with codes that are able to use hotel reservation systems....and the RCI and II systems....and pricing can be better than the getaways or extra vacations...maybe nearly free.  

Perhaps the sales person is able to show the list of places he has stayed on his particular sign in area of Interval?  He probably just messed up a bit and got his places via travel & not exchanges wrong.  Could happen to anyone who needs to feed the kids

( PS-Distracted as usual (ADD+H) I just noticed on Werners site that L' Original Alfredos' is closed.....Gee...who needs Epcot now?)


----------



## pisces311 (Jan 30, 2008)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Pisces311 (odd that your birthday may be the same as mine, perhaps, 3/11?), I have been exchanging with II for 27 years now and am pretty knowledgeable, owning 8 weeks with Interval at the current time.
> 
> This guy told us THREE times, two additional times when I told him to clarify.
> 
> ...


yes.
My birthday is March 11th. Anyhow, i would forget about your expereince, and look forward to your next vacation. life is to short!
i look at some of your replys and it seems like some of you are on this ALL day every day. Good you you!


----------



## pisces311 (Jan 30, 2008)

pisces311 said:


> yes.
> My birthday is March 11th. Anyhow, i would forget about your expereince, and look forward to your next vacation. life is to short!
> i look at some of your replys and it seems like some of you are on this ALL day every day. Good you you!


another thing. When we took our last tour in Newport Villas, the sales rep showed us pictures of the places he had been to, backed up with his interval account.
I was not going to argue with him as he had taken 7 vacations with his family that year and i believed everything he told me. they were paying me $200 do do the tour. we did purchase another week tough and never look back

one thing i really like about owning with Marriott is the representative you have does become your assigend rep. They really keep in close contact with their owners for updates, new projects, postcards, and feeling like being part of their family. for my husband and my anniversary, our rep sent us flowers to the Aruba Surf Club where we stayed with a great message when we checked in at the resort. 
I don't know of ANY other timeshares out there that someone would do the above.
I bought a new car 12 months ago and never even recieved a thank you card, and the car cost me $73,600

any comments on Disney vacation Club? is it better than Marriott?


----------



## Dean (Jan 30, 2008)

Robert D said:


> You're assuming that Marriott actually cares that this guy is lying to potential buyers.  From what I've seen, they (as would most other developers) could care less as long as this guy is closing on a lot of sales.  I just assume that everything they tell me is a lie unless proven otherwise.  Good thing is you get the last laugh when you get your $175 and walk out.


That is not my experience.  I dealt with a salesperson at the central site once.  I didn't know it was a Marriott person because they had listed as a resale at Ocean Pointe, he did still say it was a resale but the price was exactly the same as the retail would have been for that unit.  He gave a number of untruths, most we've all seen posted or heard ourselves.  Things like you can't call the II Marriott desk, can't make reservations directly with Marriott, etc but that since he worked for Marriott he could work it out.  I was dealing with another rep there at the time just coincidentally and he never should have pursued the sale possibility as it's their rule, or at least etiquitte, to not step on each others toes in this manner.  There were so many issues that I contacted corporate who was very interested so to speak.  I heard back from the other rep that it was "handled" and that she was pleased.  While she didn't elaborate, and shouldn't have, I got the destinct impression that they did care.  Of course it could have been the breech of coworker protocol but it didn't seem so.


----------



## Dean (Jan 30, 2008)

KenK said:


> I am wondering (but not protecting anyone) if most people in the T/S sales world have an extra 'in' to all resorts...
> 
> I remember speaking to a rep at RCI telling me how much she enjoyed a resort in the II system only (she didn't own an II T/S).  I remember a Mar sales person on HHI telling me they were able to travel to many places (RCI/II hotel groups/ships/air) because they were in the 'travel industry'
> 
> ...


I can tell you for certain that in the past certain II members, sales people and resort execs were given special access and hand picked trades with II, I've seen it myself on a number of occassions.  One specific example I'm aware of is with a nice resort where II only got an average of about 5-6 deposits a year, one of the II higher ups simply waited till the next deposit for that resort and gave it to a Marriott employee even though they didn't have an ongoing request in formally.  In addtion I know that even TUG members have gotten cozy with II reps and gotten special treatment.  I suspect the computer matching did away with much of this and have had info from II and from some more knowledgeable sales people with Marriott and others that are c/w my impression.


----------



## Dean (Jan 30, 2008)

rickandcindy23 said:


> This salesperson at Marriott Horizons had very new information for us that we were amazed to hear:
> 
> He said we could lockoff a unit every year and get the 110,000 Marriott points as well, every year.  This is different from anything I have ever heard before.
> 
> ...


I would hope for his sake that this is not the person most of us know.  Given your level of knowledge it's unlikely these were simply misunderstandings.  There may be a few half truths in your information as he may have been referring to retrades which can be a valuable tool though not as described unless you wanted St. Kitts.  It is possible to trade the lockoff for a larger unit at times.  It's also possible the reference to points was related to either the points incentives or the first years usage.  Still, all in all it sounds like a crock.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jan 30, 2008)

pisces311 said:


> yes.
> My birthday is March 11th. Anyhow, i would forget about your expereince, and look forward to your next vacation. life is to short!
> i look at some of your replys and it seems like some of you are on this ALL day every day. Good you you!



Sure I will forget it, but I will write a letter in the meantime.  We don't like being treated as fools, which is what this guy was doing, when he lied to us.  When it doesn't work, then he can say we misunderstood, but when you are working with people that have been exchanging for 27 years, a salesperson ought to be careful with the claims he is making.

If someone buys a Marriott week and tries to do what he suggested he could do with an exchange of an exchange, it would come back to Marriott as a complaint eventually anyway.  And perhaps it already has, so my writing a letter may be just the nugget of information they need to either fire him or get him to stop telling lies to make a sale.  I see it as a service to future and past customers of his.  

By the way, he used to sell Disney and was very negative on that product.  I think Disney sells itself.  I wish I could afford a purchase of about 400 points.   Marriott almost sells itself.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jan 30, 2008)

Dean said:


> I would hope for his sake that this is not the person most of us know.  Given your level of knowledge it's unlikely these were simply misunderstandings.  There may be a few half truths in your information as he may have been referring to retrades which can be a valuable tool though not as described unless you wanted St. Kitts.  It is possible to trade the lockoff for a larger unit at times.  It's also possible the reference to points was related to either the points incentives or the first years usage.  Still, all in all it sounds like a crock.



Thanks, Dean!  I do know a little bit more about timeshare than most people here, although I am not a Marriott owner, I do know a lie about Interval when I hear it.


----------



## Dave M (Jan 30, 2008)

Dean said:


> I would hope for his sake that this is not the person most of us know.


It is not.


----------



## Dean (Jan 30, 2008)

Dave M said:


> It is not.


I know it didn't sound like his approach but wondered if the OP was dropping hints with the wording and wink vs but must have been more questioning their credentials as the top person.





> So I AM SURE you guys know him.


Given that you seem to know for sure that suggests to me that you either heard from that person and/or had the same question I did and asked.


----------



## Dave M (Jan 30, 2008)

The person that Cindy met with is apparently a top (or "the" top) Horizons salesperson, but not even close to the top for all of Marriott. My understanding is that honor goes to a long-time salesperson in Hilton Head.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jan 30, 2008)

Dean, I was saying that if he is the top salesperson, surely TUGgers would already know who he is.   

He sold way over a million bucks last year and has a plaque.  I sold almost that in real estate last year, but my pay wasn't very good. :hysterical:  I think he makes more than my average per $1,000.   

I told my son that at $20K per sale for Platinum ownership, $1 Million in sales is only 50 weeks sold a year.  He probably meets with 15-25 people per week.  So he only sells one to two of those people per week.


----------



## UWSurfer (Jan 30, 2008)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Dean, I was saying that if he is the top salesperson, surely TUGgers would already know who he is.
> 
> He sold way over a million bucks last year and has a plaque.  I sold almost that in real estate last year, but my pay wasn't very good. :hysterical:  I think he makes more than my average per $1,000.
> 
> I told my son that at $20K per sale for Platinum ownership, $1 Million in sales is only 50 weeks sold a year.  He probably meets with 15-25 people per week.  So he only sells one to two of those people per week.



I bet you don't have his charge back rate however.  (recissions)


----------



## Dave M (Jan 30, 2008)

Clarifying further, he is definitely nowhere close to Marriott's top. 

There is publicly available info to support that the top salesperson has sold somewhere in the vicinity of $40 million of MVCI timeshares, including more than $5 million (!!!) in a single recent year. One of Marriott's 2007 press releases refers to the award he won as "Best Sales Person in America" (not just best at Marriott).


----------



## CMF (Jan 30, 2008)

*Thanks for the tip Dave.*

I wonder what Mr. Salesman says that makes him out pace the Marriott sales average by 400%+? 

Charles


----------



## potchak (Jan 30, 2008)

Is he possibly an honest salesman? Would be nice to think so. He must be doing something right to hit $5M in 1 year!


----------



## Eric (Jan 30, 2008)

lets see, 1 million in houses is about 4 houses ( could be only 2) which is one house every 12 weeks. I like his stats better 



rickandcindy23 said:


> Dean, I was saying that if he is the top salesperson, surely TUGgers would already know who he is.
> 
> He sold way over a million bucks last year and has a plaque.  I sold almost that in real estate last year, but my pay wasn't very good. :hysterical:  I think he makes more than my average per $1,000.
> 
> I told my son that at $20K per sale for Platinum ownership, $1 Million in sales is only 50 weeks sold a year.  He probably meets with 15-25 people per week.  So he only sells one to two of those people per week.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jan 30, 2008)

UWSurfer said:


> I bet you don't have his charge back rate however.  (recissions)



Definitely not.   

I feel sorry for the people who don't know better than to buy from him, thinking he is being honest.  

I don't understand the animosity here from a few people toward me because I am relating my experience.


----------



## billymach4 (Jan 30, 2008)

Mr. and Mrs. Dover
Ben Dover
and 
Eileen Dover





AwayWeGo said:


> What about made-up fake names?
> 
> E.g., . . .
> 
> ...


----------



## potchak (Jan 31, 2008)

Well, going with the "fake names" concept- Funny story unrelated. My hubby's last name is Pidgeon. He always told me if we had children he was going to name them Ima and Eura. Needless to say, we have never had kids! I wouldn't be able to live with the guilt!


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jan 31, 2008)

*All-Time Great Made-Up Fake Names.*

Nobody beats Click & Clack The Tappet Bros. when it comes to great made-up fake names. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## billymach4 (Jan 31, 2008)

AWAY WE GO
Those guys are hilarious. I try to listien to them on NPR every Saturday!:hysterical: :hysterical: :hysterical:


----------



## Carmel85 (Feb 1, 2008)

I would NOT trust REMAX/GMAC in Orlando!!!!


WATCH OUT!!!!


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Feb 4, 2008)

Eric said:


> lets see, 1 million in houses is about 4 houses ( could be only 2) which is one house every 12 weeks. I like his stats better



Real estate is a part time job for me, only about six hours a week.  So I did very well this year.  

I already have a full-time job, running our family's business.  Fortunately for me, I am able to work from home, with my laptop on the ready for scheduling appointments.  Pisces311, this is why "some" of us post on this site so regularly.


----------

